# Ynnari army WIP



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

Started working on my Skyweavers and found and old model! Which will be my spiritseer.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

I am still doing this project. And it is going well for me ^^) Here is a little update, and how the future army might look!
Also, here us a video update on this army.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

Incubi where always my most favorite unit in 40k. Not only look wise, but also the rules.
So when I started my eldar/ynnari army, I knew I must have them in my force. But! I wanted them to look unique ^^D


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

This is how the entire army looks ATM.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

Its been a while since I worked on the army ^^D With all the FAQs I had to rethink how I want my army do, and thus, had to buy new units ^^D

Here I have two units of Harlequins Troup, two Skyweavers, Solitare and Archon!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Some very nice conversions in there.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Good use of Sisters of Slaughter bits


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

Thank you guys ^^D
Next up is Scourges


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

Its finally time! I finished my first model! At first I was going back and forth with the hair color. I was deciding between dark blue, and this pink. In the end, I wanted to paint something different, so went with pink. Also, the base needs more work. I am planing on adding some black water effects, and arms with faces sticking out the water. The idea is to make it seem like some spirits are stuck, and trying to get out. Thats should make the model much more sinister!


----------

